# The Silmarillion



## kerrie_mcrobert (Jun 28, 2005)

I must admit that I have never heard of this book so if it is available to buy where can I get hold of a copy As I am very interested in what was happening Before we met Bilbo and co. What hapened between the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings in fact if it involves anything to do with the Ring and its journey. From when it was made to when Frodo, Sam and Gollum finally destroed it. Also what was life like in the Shire and the surrounding areas once Bilbo, Frodo, Gandalf and the Elves left. What became of the Hobbits. I have always wondered about that. If any of you ccan help please get in touch. Kerrie


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

The Silmarillion takes place long before Bilbo finds the ring. It involves the Creation of Middle-Earth and Valinor. It involves people such as Turin Turambar and Eärendil. It involves the Last Alliance of Men and Elves as they marched on the Barad-dûr. It involves Sauron fighting Ereinion Gil-galad and Elendil the Tall. It involves many other things. The corruption of Melkor and the Marring of Arda, great battles such as Dagor Bragollach and the Nirnaeth Arnoediad, and of course great tales such as The Silmarils and the Unrest of the Noldor. The Silmarillion is the beginning of it all. It can be bought almost everywhere books are sold and you may even find it in your local library. I hope you are able to get the Silmarillion and enjoy the content with full understanding.

one hundredth post


----------



## baragund (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh my! What a Pandora's Box you are opening...  

The Silmarillion is a history of the first three ages of Middle-earth, focusing on the history of the Elves. 

Do you recall the fleeting references in The Hobbit about "High Elves" and Gondolin and ancient kings? The Silmarillion will fill you in on all of that back story.

You should be able to find a copy of The Silmarillion in any bookstore that has a decent science fiction / fantasy section. Now this is a _very_ different book from The Hobbit and it is _not_ what one would call "a light read". But it is very beautiful and it's one of those books that gives more each time it is read.

The "sticky" thread immediately above this one that does a chapter-by-chapter discussion will give you an idea of the depth of this history. Skim through the threads that are linked to that "sticky" and you'll see!


----------



## Alatar (Jun 29, 2005)

Most ot it takes place from, 7000, 6500, years before bilbo. 
It has 3 books in it. The first is about the making of the world, the second of the building, the trird about Melkor (saurons master) oposing the valar. The Awening of the elves, the rebillon of the elves led by feanor when 3 jewles are stolen by Melkor.The elves leave the undying lands ( with galadriel) and go to ME. They wage a unwinnable war, till Beren(a man) steals a simaril( one of the 3 jewels) to be the bride price of Luthien(a elf). There great grandson, earendil, uses the simaril to guide him over the seas to the undying lands and so the valar go to war, and basicly sink a contient.
Of course that is just a outline, there are many thing inbetween( like sauron geting strangeld by a dog.)


----------

